# does anyone have experience setting up phpnuke 7.9?



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey I have tried to search for a few but there aren't many tutorials on how to use phpnuke 7.9. I have set up a database so far with phpMyAdmin, and have populated it with the fields from my nuke.sql file. I have edited my php.config file I assumed I needed to change the permissions on the file to rw- rw- rw- . I changed the neccessary values and uploaded them to my server but when I go to my site www.nameofsite.com/html/config.php I get an error message saying there is something wrong with the MySql server. Does anyone know of anything else I might need to change or if there is a tutorial for 7.9 out there? Thanks,

-Andy


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

hey I am trying to do a postnuke installation now, I gave up with phpnuke since it sucks, and I am trying to install postnuke but I got an error when I was going through the install process and I'm not sure what it means. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Warning: mysql_pconnect(): Access denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password: YES) in /home/i5d-stud/public_html/html/install/newinstall.php on line 37

Warning: mysql_query(): Access denied for user: '[email protected]' (Using password: NO) in /home/i5d-stud/public_html/html/install/newinstall.php on line 38

Warning: mysql_query(): A link to the server could not be established in /home/i5d-stud/public_html/html/install/newinstall.php on line 38
Unable to make database


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one post for the same issue. I've merged them both together here.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

they are completely different things that's why I started a new post. Post Nuke and PHP Nuke are definitely not the same thing....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please forgive my ignorance as I'm not a programmer but aren't they similar applications?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Post nuke is a branch off of php nuke, they are not completely different things.

First post: what exactly was the error message.

second post: set all the permissions to 000 than to 777.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

permissions on everything or just one particular file or folder?

I guess you are right they are branches of each other but they aren't the same.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you have the following database user "[email protected]"?

post newinstall.php in [php][/php] tags.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

no, my database user is just i5d-stud_Nuke. Here is my newinstall.php file do you have to modify it? In the tutorial I read it didn't say anything about changing it. Here it is:


```
<?php
// File: $Id: newinstall.php 17444 2006-01-02 12:20:51Z hammerhead $
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------
// PostNuke Content Management System
// Copyright (C) 2001 by the PostNuke Development Team.
// http://www.postnuke.com/
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------
// Based on:
// PHP-NUKE Web Portal System - http://phpnuke.org/
// Thatware - http://thatware.org/
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------
// LICENSE

// This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or
// modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL)
// as published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2
// of the License, or (at your option) any later version.

// This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
// but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
// MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
// GNU General Public License for more details.

// To read the license please visit http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------
// Original Author of file: Gregor J. Rothfuss
// Purpose of file: Provide functions for a new install.
// ----------------------------------------------------------------------
/**
 * This function creates the DB on new installs
 */
function make_db($dbhost, $dbuname, $dbpass, $dbname, $prefix, $dbtype, $dbmake, $dbtabletype)
{
    global $dbconn;
    echo "[CENTER]

";
    if ($dbmake) {
        mysql_pconnect($dbhost, $dbuname, $dbpass);
        $result = mysql_query("CREATE DATABASE $dbname") or die (_MAKE_DB_1);
        $message = "

$dbname " . _MAKE_DB_2 . "";
        echo $message;
    } else {
        echo "" . _MAKE_DB_3 . "";
    }
    include("install/newtables.php");
}

/**
 * This function inserts the default data on new installs
 */
function input_data($dbhost, $dbuname, $dbpass, $dbname, $prefix, $dbtype, $aid, $name, $pwd, $repeatpwd, $email, $url)
{
    global $currentlang;
    if ($pwd != $repeatpwd) {
        echo _PWBADMATCH;
        exit;
    } else {
        echo "[CENTER]";
    	echo "" . _INPUT_DATA_1 . "";
        global $inst_dbconn;
        mysql_connect($dbhost, $dbuname, $dbpass);
        mysql_select_db("$dbname") or die ("
" . _NOTSELECT . "");
        // Put basic information in first
        include("install/newdata.php");
        // new installs will use md5 hashing - compatible on windows and *nix variants.
        $pwd = md5($pwd);

        $result = $inst_dbconn->Execute("INSERT INTO " . $prefix . "_users VALUES ( NULL, '$name', '$aid', '$email', '', '$url', 'blank.gif', " . time() . ", '', '', '', '', '', 0, 0, '', '', '', '$pwd', 10, '', 0, 0, 0, '', 0, '', '', 4096, 0, '12.0')") or die ("[B]" . _NOTUPDATED . $prefix . "_users[/B]");
        echo "
" . $prefix . "_users" . _UPDATED . "";
        // We know that the above user is UID 2 and that the admin group is GID 2 from the install/newdata
        $result = $inst_dbconn->Execute("INSERT INTO " . $prefix . "_group_membership VALUES (2, 2)") or die ("[B]" . _NOTUPDATED . $prefix . "_group_membership[/B]");
        echo "
" . $prefix . "_group_membership" . _UPDATED . "";
    }
}

?>
```


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

What kind of admin panel do you have?

what version of postnuke did you download?


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

what do you mean what kind of admin panel do I have? Are you referring to the admin panel when I log on to my site, e.g. vdeck, which I am using.

I downloaded postnuke .764 http://noc.postnuke.com/frs/?group_id=5&release_id=700


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I downloaded and installed post nuke and had no problems whatsoever.

Which step of the installation did you get that warning?

That warning means that Post Nuke couldn't connect to the db successfully. Make sure that the db user is correct and that it has all permissions.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

hmm this is interesting.. take a look at these 2 ss's. I don't get why I have permissions on one, but not on the other.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

You inserted something wrong in the installation

Create a new db user, call it nuke, and give it all permissions.

Create a new db, call it nuke.

Use those in the installation.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

still am getting the same error message as before. Just to make sure here is what I am entering for my values in the configuration part.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

2 Problems

Database Host is totally wrong, lol... it should be localhost.

In your previous phpmyadmin screenshot the db name is i5d-stud_PostNuke while in the new screenshot it is i5d-stud_Nuke.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I tried using localhost, but when I did that I just got an error message saying "unable to make database." That was the only thing the error message said. I changed it to Nuke, because in your previous post you told me to delete the database and make a new one, and a new user.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Not the db name the db host. There is a big difference!

So when you make a user/db "i5d-stud_" automatically comes in front of it?


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah sorry that's what I meant to say in my previous post. I changed the host to localhost, and the database name and database user to Nuke. And yeah i5d-stud_ automatically comes in front of the database user and name when I create both.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Contact your host to see what db host should be, it differs from host to host but is usually localhost.

It is definitely not what you put in the first time.


----------

